# Her uterus is inside-out! :O



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp258/ReginaValentine/101_6700.jpg
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp258/ReginaValentine/101_6689-1.jpg
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp258/ReginaValentine/101_6687.jpg

Okay, my preggo fishy had just dropped a bunch of still-borns and live babies(she ate them :[), so I took her out assuming she was done... but a couple of days later I noticed a redish opening by her anal fin, so I dropped her into the breeding tank, expecting to see some more babies swimming around. A few hours passed, and I checked up on her again and noticed that she had these weird red lumps protruding out of her, as if her insides were out.  And it's been like this for a good solid day, so I'm wondering if this is natural, or if she has some type of disease? Idk whats going on... I need help!


----------



## adpierin11 (Oct 5, 2010)

If you could get some better pictures someone somewhere may be able to help you out. Its just very hard to see anything with the pics your provided....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Platies are ovoviviparous. Instead of a uterus with a placenta that feeds the babies, they have something more like a sack full of eggs. In case of miscarriage, the eggs come out early and they look a lot like egg-layer eggs. Its entirely possible the sack turned inside out and is sticking out of her body. If it doesn't get attacked by fish or infected, there is a chance it could shrink down and go back in, but i wouldn't count on it. I also wouldn't risk her breeding again. If you can, keep her alone. Maybe get a hospital tank (2.5, 5, or 10 gallon) with a sponge filter.


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry bout the picture quality, my camera isn't that good. Those were the best I could get. 

So that's pretty common then? Is it deadly? like, will she die?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds rough. I've never even seen anything like that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its rare. I think I saw something like it only once back when I was breeding guppies and swordtails. I don't think its an automatic death sentence, but I don't think its minor, either. You can't know what the damage you can't see is.


----------

